# Fantastic Value



## WillliamMSP

It's likely that the "PEC" label is ground out because it's blemished, as opposed to it being blemished because it's ground out. It's probably a measure that PEC takes to ensure that the seconds aren't re-sold, mistakenly or otherwise, as firsts.

In any event, thanks much for the review! It prompted me to look in to the company (they evidently make the double squares for LV) and the availability of seconds a little more closely; I'll likely pick up something along these lines in the near future.


----------



## Rayne

If this is from Harry Epstein, then I also have their 12" and 6" combination square from PEC. Fantastic quality and dead on square. Love mine and has helped me adjust my tools and my work to be ever so slightly more precise. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Ripthorn

PEC is great stuff. I use my 12" set much more than my 18" Starrett, but I love them both!


----------



## pintodeluxe

I'd go for one but I don't care for the non-standard markings. I agree the Empire squares are not too good. Thanks for the review.


----------



## ScottKaye

You wouldn't happen to have a link to the place you bought it? Other than that, good post.. good review.. Ebay perhaps?


----------



## momalle3

> You wouldn t happen to have a link to the place you bought it? Other than that, good post.. good review.. Ebay perhaps?
> 
> - ScottKaye


Here you go

http://www.harryepstein.com/index.php/tool-brand/products-engineering.html


----------



## ssnvet

I've seen three methods used for putting the graduations on the rules used in combinations squares.
1. printed on: 
As you might guess, this rubs off with time
2. photo-etched: 
On older examples, this has been just a little better than printed, with very shallow etching and the marks wider than they should be.
But on the newer examples I've seen, the etching is very good, with very thin precise marks that have some depth. I bought the Grizzly example for the guys at work and I think these are an excellent value.
3. Engraved:
This is what you will find on the Starrett, Browns & Sharp and Mitutoyo level brands. The engraving is razor thin and deep and holds up a very long time. These are machine shop caliber tools.

The bases on these should (imo) be either be cast iron (nice heft with machined faces) or forged steel (stronger, but lighter, with machined faces).

I think PEC private brands their squares for other distributors, and I suspect that the make them for Grizzly.

The base on the Grizzly one we use at work is just as nice as my forged Starrett, and cost less than half the $.


----------



## ssnvet

OBTW, if you didn't know, on the better squares, the profile of the trough in the base is not machined square on the bottom, but has very slightly deeper cut corners and a humped bottom. These can be tuned up with a jeweler's file, should they not be perfectly square.


----------



## wormil

I bought a Blue Point but have thinking of buying one of the PEC blems in 18". What held me back I that I've seen so many blems for sale - makes me think their manufacturing isn't so good.


----------



## JulianLech

After reading your review I checked out their website and ordered a 6" double square. Always wanted a precision small square but didn't want to pay $50+ for one. I received the square today. I compared it to my 12" machinist square and it is perfectly set at 90 degrees. There is no name anywhere on it but has a blemish on one side of the blade. Very please with this website and their products.


----------



## workerbr

Hello everyone, I would like your views on squares combination, I plan to buy a PEC on ebay or harryepstein, my question would be about the size, 6-Inch and 12-Inch? For woodworkers which size is best?

Best Regards

Diomar R.Silva


----------



## wormil

They are all useful but I'd start with 12"


----------



## workerbr

> They are all useful but I d start with 12"
> 
> - Rick M.


 Ok Rick M. 
Thank you


----------



## jimintx

I have been thinking I needed one with metric rulings, not often, but every once in a while. I think this is the way to get just that - thanks for the writeup.


----------

